# GT: Playoffs - Game 4- Clippers @ Denver 4/29



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
<center>Sat Apr 29, 2006
7:30 pm 
TV: KTLA, ESPN</center>
<center>




































Sam Cassell  / Cuttino Mobley / Quinton Ross / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Andre Miller / Ruben Patterson / Carmelo Anthony / Francisco Elson / Marcus Camby


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Let the players play! :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

DAMN glad you made this thread i need to ****ing vent...


*ONE THING, DO NOT LET THE NUGGETS LAY IT UP OR DUNK, THAT IS ALL THEY CAN DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Damnit.....Game 4, someone needs to step it up big time...one huge game from any of our players

in game 3, and we would have won......


Sam...Cuttino....Elton......someone and why did Chris playl ike ****????? he wasnt blocking 

or challenging the Nuggets damn layups..........

i dont know what else to say....geesh man!

STOP THE LAYUPS, and CONTEST SHOTS....thats it ...

and take care of the damn balll

their hahhaa

GO CLIPPERS


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

and please, can Sam be out their in crunch time, id rather him take a bad shot....

than Livingston OR COREY to take a a bad shoot..............


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I feel a blow out coming for some reason. No way in hell will Clips come out and play as flat as they did for the second consecutive game, not with Sam's swagger. I bet Sam just yelled out everyone in the locker room after the game


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

they should be blowouts if the Clippers could only play how they are capable of :curse: :curse: :curse: 

if the Nuggets win...we are in trouble...


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

It's Denver playing at home. The Clips got fazed having to play on the road. Kaman's ankle may be bothering him.

Actually I'm glad the Clippers lost last game. They needed to realize it takes 4 wins to advance out of a 7 game series. Until the series is won, nothing is guaranteed and the team must play hard and not become overconfident. Last game's loss is a valuable lesson, not only emphasizing the above point, but also highlighting that the Clippers are a very good team that still almost won the game even when they played horribly.

Hopefully we'll see the Cassell effect and how well the Clippers rally back after a loss. If they come out flat again and lose the game, it's a sign that the Clippers aren't really ready for the playoffs. It won't mean that the Clippers might lose the series, since the Clips still have homecourt advantage, but it'll mean the Clips will have serious problems making it out of the second round no matter who they face.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the thing is that Stopping the dam nNuggets points in the paint or minimizing them

and making them shoot from the perimeter...thats pretty much the formula to win hahaha


they cant shooot for **** 


i think if we play a little bit better than a mediocre game...we sould win this maaaan


GO CLIPPERS


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

2 Things Dunleavy can do to win this game:

1) Put Singleton in the game, Denver shoots a horrible percentage, with Singleton & Brand, they'd rarely ever get an offensive rebound. He also might be able to surprised Denver, scouting report probably won't mention he's able to knock down 3-pointers.

2) When Livingston plays well, keep him in the game. When he starts dumping the ball to guys who have no chance of getting a shot off... TAKE HIM OUT! He's not a shooter, but he is a streaky player. DO NOT SIT your 2 much more playoff hardened & CLUTCH SHOOTERS when you have a chance to win the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers need to get this one. Clippers keys to the game are to not turn the ball over and try not too get many fouls.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

no bull**** this time. no cute stuff, and the refs wont get cute either. take the game over early and end the series at home


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...121.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Clipper guard Cuttino Mobley suffered a hip injury during Game 3 and might not play tonight


 :uhoh:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> I feel a blow out coming for some reason. No way in hell will Clips come out and play as flat as they did for the second consecutive game, not with Sam's swagger. I bet Sam just yelled out everyone in the locker room after the game


ya im with you. no way in hell denver shoots THIS crappy 4 consecutive nights!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> they should be blowouts if the Clippers could only play how they are capable of :curse: :curse: :curse:
> 
> if the Nuggets win...we are in trouble...


ya it WILL be a blowout if denver doesnt shoot like a juinor-varsity team 4 STRAIGHT NIGHTS!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

naah even if Denver shoots average....if the Clippers play average too they will beat the Nuggets...


then again the Nuggets cant shoot......if we can make em shoot Js again we should win 

this easily.....THATS ALL THEY TRY TO DO is score layups hahaha

its annoying but we should be able to stop it...


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Singleton or Radmanovic should start over Ross, simple as that.

Ross can take a break for this series, at least for this game. Denver is not that big threat on the offensive end, Mobley can guard Carmelo, Maggette can do it, Radmanovic, Singleton.....no need for Ross. All we have to do is to improve our offence by not playing Ross, that's it. Give Radmanovic and Singleton some extra minutes and we are ready to go.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

alexander said:


> Singleton or Radmanovic should start over Ross, simple as that.
> 
> Ross can take a break for this series, at least for this game. Denver is not that big threat on the offensive end, Mobley can guard Carmelo, Maggette can do it, Radmanovic, Singleton.....no need for Ross. All we have to do is to improve our offence by not playing Ross, that's it. Give Radmanovic and Singleton some extra minutes and we are ready to go.....




i doubt that will happen....although its true....we could really use the others guys , Vlade for


offense n James for rebounding...Ross doesnt really need to play any perimeter D since the Nuggets

suck hahaha


but i doubt Dunleavy will make a change but who knows....


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

ugh bad news guys. i heard cuttino might not play and kaman definitely isnt 100%. i think it might be tiem for corey to start. i'm just glad we're deep enough to cope with these injuries, altho i cant say so for our center position


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Keys to the game

1. Limit the turnovers- 24 turnovers is way too much on the road, but really this has been a problem the whole season. Clips just need to take care of the ball by not throwing lazy pass and they will be fine.

2. Cut down the Nuggets offensive rebounds- The Nuggets got a lot of 2nd chance points for their Off. Rebounds. Putting Singleton into the game, I think will solve this problem because he grabs everything. When Rebracca is in the game, the Clippers suffer in terms of rebounding.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Keys to the game
> 
> 1. Limit the turnovers- 24 turnovers is way too much on the road, but really this has been a problem the whole season. Clips just need to take care of the ball by not throwing lazy pass and they will be fine.
> 
> 2. Cut down the Nuggets offensive rebounds- The Nuggets got a lot of 2nd chance points for their Off. Rebounds. Putting Singleton into the game, I think will solve this problem because he grabs everything. When Rebracca is in the game, the Clippers suffer in terms of rebounding.




we cant let them just miss shots and get their own rebound n just geet a damn layup out of it

no 2nd chance points!!!!!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> we cant let them just miss shots and get their own rebound n just geet a damn layup out of it
> 
> no 2nd chance points!!!!!!


I agree!! That was a HUGE reason why the Clippers lost game 3. 

I'll be drinking some fine NW micro brews and watching the game tonight!

GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i know we are far from it at this point unless both the Clippers aaand Lakers win their game 4s..
but wow Clippers vs. Lakers.... :cheers:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/daily_confidential.html



> Guard Cuttino Mobley is listed as questionable with a sore left hip that was the result of an incident in the first quarter of Game 3. Center Chris Kaman, who played with a sprained right ankle Thursday night is now a game time decision for Game 4 after calling trainer Jason Powell late last night complaining of viral type symptoms. He stayed back at the hotel this morning and is expecting to take on some fluids via IV this afternoon.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman isn't starting, looks like he will try to come off of the bench. He isn't feeling well.

Mobley looks like he will play


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Radman, and Brand vs. Miller, Buckner, Anthony, Najera, and Camby


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby wins the tip.

Carmelo makes a jumper.

Refs start again, Brand gets a charge. Good call when watching on the replay.

Camby misses a jumper.

Offensive foul on Mobley,
.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner misses a 3.

Mobley misses a bad shot.

hahhaah refs.

Carmelo posts up and misses.

Brand misses badly but the ball goes out on Carmelo.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman for 3!!!

Camby drives and scores.

Radman for a tough 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner hits a 3.

Radman with a nice pass to Brand for the DUNK.

Miller misses a jumper.

MObley gets on the break and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller gets on the break and scores.

Cassell misses a jumper.

Radman gets a foul.

Camby misses a jumper.

Brand misses an easy one.

Refs love the Nuggets. It is official.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo makes both FT's.

Radman on the offensive foul, his 2nd.

Kaman comes in.

Buckner makes a jumper.

Cassell losses it.

Looks like the other night.

Najara misses a jumper.

Kaman makes a tough layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo posts up and scores.

Cassell pull up time.

Camby drives and misses.

Cassell to Kaman to Brand for the layup, beatiful.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout taken by the Nuggets.

Clippers up 1.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

maan **** just cuz the ****ing Nuggets flop everytime doesnt mean its a ****ing offensive foul **** 
stop ****ing giving them free throws!!!!!!!!!Or LAYUPS!!!!!!!!! make them shooto damnititmdda ntdind'osh'djljfal; trbgfds'l;


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> maan **** just cuz the ****ing Nuggets flop everytime doesnt mean its a ****ing offensive foul ****
> stop ****ing giving them free throws!!!!!!!!!Or LAYUPS!!!!!!!!! make them shooto damnititmdda ntdind'osh'djljfal; trbgfds'l;


Relax buddy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo misses a jumper.

Cassell for 3!!!

Miller makes a jumper.

Brand makes a jumper.

Camby drives for the dunk.

Defensive 3 seconds on the Nuggets.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses the FT.

Oh my, refs screw Ross out of an and 1 situation. Boykins fouls Ross.

Camby fouls Kaman, non-shooting.

Brand misses a jumper.

Camby makes a tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses and the ball goes out.

Timeout taken.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo misses a 3 twice.

Mobley somehow makes a tough shot.

Camby misses a jumper.

Kaman misses a open jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins drives and misses a layup. Evans gets the loose ball foul.

Maggette throws it away.

Boykins misses a 3.

Maggette pumps and draws the foul.

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Evans misses from the full court at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 24
Nuggets 21

A good quarter as the Clippers are leading by 3 but way too many turnovers already. They have 6 compared to 0 for the Nuggets. Come on guys lets get some crisp, clean passes going.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette to Livingston for the layup.

Carmelo drives and misses but the ball goes out on Radman.

Evans misses.

Livingston carries it over.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman BLOCKS Boykins.

Kaman posts up and scores.

Tmeout taken by Denver.

Clippers up 7.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Clippers looking much more controlled and relaxed tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins misses but Patterson gets it and dunks it.

Maggette catch, shoot, and score!

Boykins misses but Elson scores.

Mobley misses a layup.

Kaman.

Oh no Kaman throws Evans down.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Flagrant foul on Kaman for the push.

Technical on Patterson.

Maggette makes the FT.

Evans makes 1 out of 2.

I hate the flagrant foul rules.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

What's up with Evans molesting Kaman? Evans is a pretty dirty player from what I've seen.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston to Brand, who scores and gets fouled.

Brand misses twice, but twice there was a lane violation.

Brand makes the FT!

Miller misses a jumper and Maggette does a great job to knock the ball out on a Nugget.

Maggette drives and scores and gets fouled.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Captain Obvious said:


> What's up with Evans molesting Kaman? Evans is a pretty dirty player from what I've seen.


No crap! Evans is a ***!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes the FT.

Miller posts up and scores.

Ross hits a jumper!

Miller drives and misess.

Radman for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson gets the ball and gets a layup.

Brand makes a FT line jumper.

Timeout taken by the Nuggets.

Clippers up 10.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man Vlade is playing niiiiice!!!! keep on getting him some looks it seems he cant miss right now 
and sometimes he cant 

even pump n fake and just drive...please stop giving up layups  and get some damn defensive rebounds


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The ball goes out on Patterson.

Livingston hits a jumper.

Patterson posts up and scores.

Livingston with a nice layup.

3 second violation on the Nuggets.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses one he shouldn't have.

Camby hits a long jumper.

Maggette hits a nice jumper.

Miller to Camby for the ally-oop.

Livingston hits another jumper.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Livingston and Mags playing great in the 2nd quarter


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston fouls Carmelo, non-shooting.

Carmelo gets a foul on Ross, non-shooting.

Livingston with a beautiful steal but throws it too hard and out.

Carmelo drives and gets fouled, he scores.

How many fouls are they going to give him?

Ross picks up his 3rd.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

good ole ****ing points the paint :curse: :curse: :curse: 


take some charges or something cmon, they Clips know all they are going to do is take it the hoop
take a damn charge or block it maaan dmanit they still cant make a shot play some Box D or something!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Livingston and Mags playing great in the 2nd quarter





yea Livingston is playing pretty good he even took a midrange J and made it i w as like WOW
man we can live with Camby shooting the ball from outside....but STOP letting them drive n layit up 

damnit


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmleo makes the FT.

Brand misses a jumper.

Buckner misses a 3.

Maggette misses.

Hahah Carmelo gets another call.

Carmelo makes both FT's.

Maggette misses a jumper.

Kaman with a steal?!?

Cassell gets fouled by Najera.

Millers looks like got hit in the knee, limping out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman posts up and misses.

Boykns misses a 3.

Buckner fouls Maggette.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Carmelo misses a jumper.

Livingston to Kaman for the JAM!!!!

Buckner misses a 3 in and out at the buzzer.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

MAN!!! im loving Coreys D right now even though he didnt get the call right now im glad he tried to take that 

charge he has done a couple times already im really liking that, and amazingly, we seem to be playing better with Livingston out on the floor, he is making some good decisions if he n Corey can keep playing

like this watch out!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:
Clippers 56
Nuggets 45

A good quarter by the Clippers. The offense was really flowing with Maggette and Livingston out there. Brand I don't know, he doesn't seem himself. As well in the quarter the Clippers didn't turn the ball over as much as they did in the first quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller is back in the game.

Livingston misses a jumper.

Miller throws it out.

Offensive foul on Cassell. His 2nd.

Radman with the steal.

Mobley misses a 3.

Carmelo travels.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman misses a long 2 but Carmelo fouls Cassell as Radman was shooting. Clippers ball.

Cassell misses a jumper.

Camby misses a runner, Carmelo gets it and misses a layup.

Mobley drives and misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller drives and banks it in.

Oh man, the refs Brand out of a tip score.

Carmelo misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner fouls Cassell and then Buckner gets a technical for fouling Cassell again.

Cassell makes the FT.

:curse:

Brand fouls Camby, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston steals it and Mobley misses a dunk. Sad.

Miller misses twice.

Cassell and Brand both miss.

Miller lays it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby fouls Brand.

Come on Clippers make a shot.

Cassell makes a running floater!

Buckner posts up and scores.

Cassell drives, scores, and gets fouled!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes the FT.

Cassell steals it.

Cassell misses but Brand gets it back.

Brand to Kaman for the score.

Timeout taken by the Nuggets.

Clippers up 13.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner misses a 3.

Carmelo fouls Mobley, shooting.

Mobley makes 1 out of 2.

Camby hits a jumper.

Cassell misses a tough shot.

Buckner hits a shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley hits a long 2.

Camby hits a long 2.

Brand gets blcoked.

Kaman with the steal.

Cassell misses a 3 in and out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo gets a call and will shoot 2.

Carmelo makes 1 out of 2.

Carmelo fouls Mobley, shooting foul.

Mobley makes both FT's.

Brand gets the reaching foul, non-shooting.

Buckner misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross gets blocked by Camby, ball goes out on Camby.

Timeout taken by the Clippers.

Clippers up 11.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston throws it away and Maggette gets the foul.

Buckner misses a 3.

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot by Carmelo.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

Buckner drives and misses a floater but it goes out on a Clipper.

Camby misses a jumper.

Kaman travels.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby misses.

Kaman to Ross for the score.

Elson travels.

Brand drives and misses.

Boykins hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston posts up Boykins and hits a jumper.

Boykins bricks a 3.

Livingston drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Technical on Doug Mo, Denver assistant coach.

Maggette makes the FT.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston makes both FT's.

Boykins hits a 3.

Ross missese at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 78
Nuggets 64

Not the best of starts to the quarter by the Clippers and there were some lapses here and there but the Clippers did extend their lead which is key. Clippers in the 4th need to hit their shot consistently throughout the quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston steals it.

Radman for 3!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Its OVER!!! Nugz have quit and this Series is OVER!!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

sad thing is, you guys arent even playing that well and you SHOULD have swept us...

if we somehow win this game...god hates u guys, lol!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Miller.

Livingston to Maggette for the easy layup.

Najera drives and gets fouled by Radman, his 3rd.

Najera makes 1 out of 2.

Radman drives and has a SWEET reverse layup.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> sad thing is, you guys arent even playing that well and you SHOULD have swept us...
> 
> if we somehow win this game...god hates u guys, lol!


Carmelo is a quitter!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Johnson misses a 3.

Livingston hits a long 2.

Boykins hits a 3.

Double Technical on Maggette and Elson.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Stay away from Evans if you cherish your family jewels


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston drives and gets fouled by Carmelo, his 5th.

Maggette drives and misses.

Carmelo air balls it.

Kaman misses but ROSS WITH THE FOLLOW!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette fouls Johnson, non-shooting.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 21.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> Stay away from Evans if you cherish your family jewels


Who's jewels was he grabbing?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Who's jewels was he grabbing?


Kaman's. Did you see the 1st half?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Evans grabbed Kaman's nuts from behind in the 1st quarter. Thats why Kaman pushed him from behind. I hate Evans more than any other player in the NBA now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo misses a jumper.

Livingston has to take a timeout so not to turn the ball over, 20 second timeout.

Kaman losses the ball.

Radman stops the lob!!! Clipper ball.

Kaman with a nice sweet hook shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman fouls Camby, non-shooting.

Miller makes a layup.

Kaman hits a jumper!

Buckner drives and makes a runner.

Radman misses a 3 in and out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo misses get his own rebound and scores.

Mobley misses a 3 but loose ball foul on Kaman but Technical on Carmelo.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 19.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> Evans grabbed Kaman's nuts from behind in the 1st quarter. Thats why Kaman pushed him from behind. I hate Evans more than any other player in the NBA now.


Good for Chris, showing who is boss.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo drives, scores, and gets fouled.

he makes the FT.

Maggette misses a 3.

Johnson throws it away.

Mike Smith saves Lawler from being hit in the face, haha.

Brand losses it.

Buckner drives and misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette gets blocked.

Johnson misses a 3 and Carmelo fouls out on the loose ball.

Brand misses a sweeping hook shot.

Maggette BLOCKS Miller.

Kleiza drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kleiza fouls Kaman while he was dribbling, non-shooting.

Brand gets stripped.

Miller drives and scores.

Brand gets fouled, non-shooting.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 13 with 2:38 left.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston misses a jumper but the ball eventually goes out on a Nugget.

Kleiza fouls Maggette, shooting.

Maggette makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Johnson hits a 3.

Livingston misses the jumper.

Kleiza misses a 3.

Brand to Livingston for the dunk!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Johnson misses a 3.

Miller fouls Mobley.

Mobley makes both FT's.

Kleiza posts up and misses.

Mobley misses a long 2.

Johnson scores unnessarilty.

Game!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 100
Nuggets 86

EVERYONE played well. Hats off to Maggette, Radman, and Livingston. Very exciting to see Livingston play at the level he did tonight!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Player Of The Game: Shaun Livingston. Now only thing he hast left to keep is his health.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

All those who complained about Dunleavy resting players -- which they refer to as "tanking" to get the #6 seed -- need to look at where we are as a result of the playoffs. Each experience that our young guys have had in the past couple weeks -- winning their first playoff game, having a big lead in a playoff game and losing it but doing what it takes to win, winning their second playoff game, bouncing back from a bad road game to win a road playoff game, hopefully the experience of what it takes to win the close-out game of a series -- is absolutely priceless. Listen to Sam's postgame press conference yesterday; he understands the value of each of those steps, each of those learning and growing opportunities. By ending up where we did -- which I continue to maintain we did totally legitimately -- we are now at least a year ahead of a team like Memphis in terms of development. The experiences our youngsters will (God willing) get in Round 2 will also be invaluable and put us still further ahead of a team that, however talented, is still working on how to win _a_ playoff game.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

jcwla said:


> All those who complained about Dunleavy resting players -- which they refer to as "tanking" to get the #6 seed -- need to look at where we are as a result of the playoffs. Each experience that our young guys have had in the past couple weeks -- winning their first playoff game, having a big lead in a playoff game and losing it but doing what it takes to win, winning their second playoff game, bouncing back from a bad road game to win a road playoff game, hopefully the experience of what it takes to win the close-out game of a series -- is absolutely priceless. Listen to Sam's postgame press conference yesterday; he understands the value of each of those steps, each of those learning and growing opportunities. By ending up where we did -- which I continue to maintain we did totally legitimately -- we are now at least a year ahead of a team like Memphis in terms of development. The experiences our youngsters will (God willing) get in Round 2 will also be invaluable and put us still further ahead of a team that, however talented, is still working on how to win _a_ playoff game.


I couldnt agree more. I never complained about Dunleavy resting his players. Dunleavy did what you are supposed to do once you clinch the playoffs. It was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think he did the right thing.. I won't lie and say I didn't feel a little annoyed, but it makes sense... No one wants Dallas the first round.... But I kind of liked the fearless image the Clippers had to me going into the last month before the playoffs.. 

But it doesnt matter, home court and round 2 is more important than keeping an image. Mike make the right choice, without a doubt.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Nugs fans are mad at me cuz I said that Carmelo's fiancee is butt ugly. With all that money he couldnt find a hotter girl than LALA(she used tp be a radio DJ in LA and now is on MTV). Ouch


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

On which broadcast did they show kaman's gonads being grabbed? Because i didnt see/hear anything abuot that in the KTLA broadcast.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> On which broadcast did they show kaman's gonads being grabbed? Because i didnt see/hear anything abuot that in the KTLA broadcast.


On ESPN. It happened right before Kaman pushed him the back. ESPN slowed it down and Musburger and Tolbert kept talking about. Thats why Kaman pushed Evans in the back. ESPN also said in the 3rd quarter that the refs reviewed the tape at halftime and also saw Reggie Evans take that cheap shot on Kaman. Evans may get suspended


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Sexual assault. :eek8: 

Nash's ball-tag on Kobe doesn't come close to this.

What's the league coming to?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ROFL. Good thing the KTLA cameras (which are the worst in the game, they miss so many baskets because of their dumbclose ups its not even funny) didnt catch it. 

Mike smith would have gone off on that if he saw that...hes always coming up with semi-sexual comments whenever he can, i can only imagine what he would have said about that.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> ROFL. Good thing the KTLA cameras (which are the worst in the game, they miss so many baskets because of their dumbclose ups its not even funny) didnt catch it.
> 
> Mike smith would have gone off on that if he saw that...hes always coming up with semi-sexual comments whenever he can, i can only imagine what he would have said about that.


THey are showing the nut grabbing by Evans on TNT right now


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

> "I felt violated," Kaman said, ambushed below the belt by Evans, as the Nuggets scored on a rare clean jumper to cut L.A.'s lead to 30-27. "I felt I got a little violated by another man."
> 
> "I think it would have been stupid to swing or throw a punch, so I just kind of shoved him," Kaman said. "For a grown man to do that to another grown man, what's wrong? What were you thinking?"


From the Denver Post


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

universal! said:


> From the Denver Post


They played this interview last night on TNT. Kaman was hilarious.. best interview ever


----------

